# Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?



## kgw58 (5. Dez. 2012)

Hallo Teichfeunde,
Ich habe das heute mal überschlagen, bei meinem Teich sind das rund 500 € in diesem Jahr.

Da sind: 2 Rohrpumpen,2 Belüfter, 1 UV Lampe und einige Lampen rund um den Teich.


----------



## Nori (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbracht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

In der Saison von April bis Oktober brauch ich ca. 470 KW und in der Wintersaison von November bis März ca. 40 KW - das sind etwa 130,- € für das Jahr (bei einem KW-Preis von 0,241 €/KWH).
Alle Pumpen etc. laufen an meinem Teich über Zeitschaltuhr.

Gruß Nori.


----------



## Annett (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

Hallo,

da unser Teich komplett ohne Technik läuft, verbraucht er genau 0,0 kWh.


----------



## maga_graz (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

Biete auch flotte 0.0 kWh, wenn auch manchmal ungewollt


----------



## HAnniGAP (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

 April bis November 17h/d 60W  
und November bis April 16W ganztags


----------



## kikoi (6. Dez. 2012)

Ca 6 Monate durchgehend 280W
Und 6 Monate kompl 390W
Kann etwas variieren da UVC nicht ständig an ist!


----------



## Mark2111 (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

130 € ( Pumpe & Skimmer)

Die 2 Wochen wo die UVC läuft hau ich mal pauschal einen 20er in den Pot

Rund 150 € im Jahr.

LG Mark


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

Hallo,
meine Kosten würde ich wie folgt ansetzen:
Pumpe 330 kWh die große und 50 kWh die kleine,
Heizung und rest noch mal gut 400 kWh (läuft gerade ).
Man kann auch mit einem kleinen Teich weit oben im Stromverbrauch landen... Dafür geht's den Fischen gerade gut, anderenfalls wäre der Teich heute bereits komplett zugefroren.


----------



## kgw58 (7. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

Hallo Rolf,
Wieviel Grad hat denn das Wasser bei Dir?


----------



## kikoi (7. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo,
> meine Kosten würde ich wie folgt ansetzen:
> *Pumpe 330 kWh die große und 50 kWh die kleine,
> Heizung und rest noch mal gut 400 kWh* (läuft gerade ).
> Man kann auch mit einem kleinen Teich weit oben im Stromverbrauch landen... Dafür geht's den Fischen gerade gut, anderenfalls wäre der Teich heute bereits komplett zugefroren.



Kann das passen?

das sind doch 330W und nicht kWh. 330 Watt sind doch 0,33kwh!!!


----------



## jolantha (7. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

Wenn ich den Rolf ( Kurzhals richtig gerechnet habe, sind das, wenn die Pumpen das gesamte Jahr durchlaufen,
ca. 1684  ,- Euronen an Strom !
Gesamt 0,78 Kwh x 24 Stunden = 18,72 Kwh x 30 Tage = 5616 kwH x 0,25 € = 140,40 € im Monat
Das x 12 Monate =  1684,- 

*Wo ist mein Rechenfehler ???????????*:?


----------



## kikoi (7. Dez. 2012)

Kommt hin!
Ich verbrauche für 32000 Liter = 964€


----------



## HAnniGAP (7. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

Ich hab davon echt nicht viel Ahnung. 
April bis November sind 8 Monate. Jeder Monat 30,5 Tage = 244Tage a 17h sind 4148h und da immer 60W sind 248880W.
Im Winter: 3 Monate 91 mit 24h sind 2184h bei 16W mach das 34944W

Also zusammen etwa: 283824W also 283,824 KWh eine KWh kostet ca 25cent also müsste ich auf  gut 7€ 
Kann das hinkommen wo ist mein Fehler?


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

Hi Anni
Das Letzte stimmt grob überschlagen nicht !
Ein viertel (0,25 Euro) von 280 ist so ca *70* Euro !
Und 8 Monate "Sommer" und 3 Monate "Winter" , da fehlt doch wat !


----------



## HAnniGAP (7. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

Oh ja hihi 4 Monate Winter …   naja die Nachtschicht war lang. Wir haben jetzt auch einen „ground zero“ hier in Ingolstadt.  Ach im Alter vergeht die Zeit halt schneller. 
Es sind dann 46464W im Winter. Insgesamt also: 295,344KWh und das sind ca. 74€ kommt das eher hin? :?


----------



## jolantha (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

Hallo Hanni,
ich üb mich langsam ein ! 
60 W - h = 1440 W - 24 Std. x 30 Tage = 43,20 Kwh x 0,25 € = 10,80 Monat x 8 Mon. = 86,40 €

16 W - h =   384 W - 24 Std  x 30 Tage = 11,52 Kwh X 0,25 €  = 2,88  Monat x 4 Mon. = 11,52 €

                           Macht insgesamt                                                                          97,92 €

Ich hoffe, es stimmt !


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*



> Ich hoffe, es stimmt !


Nöö !
Die 60 W Pumpe läuft nur 17 h / Tag ! Ergo Übermittlungsfehler !


----------



## jolantha (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

Andree, 
dann muß Hanni eben 24 Stunden laufen lassen, dann stimmts !!


----------



## Olli.P (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

Hi Leute,

So wie ich den Rolf verstehe:

*Ist das:*


RKurzhals schrieb:


> meine Kosten würde ich wie folgt ansetzen:
> Pumpe 330 kWh die große und 50 kWh die kleine,
> Heizung und rest noch mal gut 400 kWh (läuft gerade ).




Bereits sein Jährlicher Verbrauch...............


Da er ihn bereits in *kWh=Kilowattstunden* angibt!!


----------



## jolantha (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

Hallo Olli, 
Du hast recht, ich bin irgendwie in eine Falschberechnung reingerutscht, und hab die Kw`s als einzelne Wattleistung gerechnet.
Bei dem Stromverbrauch, den ich da ausgerechnet habe, hätte ich meinen Teich schon längst zugeschüttet.
Danke


----------



## schnuffi0984 (8. Dez. 2012)

kikoi schrieb:


> Kann das passen?
> 
> das sind doch 330W und nicht kWh. 330 Watt sind doch 0,33kwh!!!



Hallo. 
Wenn du einen Verbraucher mit 330 Watt hast und diesen eine Stunde betreibst,  hast du 0.33 kwh an Energie verbraucht. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lollo (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

Hallo,

um auf die Frage mal direkt einzugehen, ihr meint bestimmt die Leistung, die im Jahr verbraucht wird. Der Strom ist da nur ein Faktor zur Berechnung der Leistung.

Bei der Berechnung solltest ihr dieses hier aber unbedingt berücksichtigen.

 


sonst wird der Leistungsverbrauch so  berechnet  Formel berechnet.


----------



## Joerg (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

Um auf das eigentliche Theman zurück zu kommen.
(Die verbrauchte Leistung lässt sich auch über ein Messgerät gut ermitteln)

Etwas übertrieben hatte ich es vorletztes Jahr in meiner IH. In der unbeheizten Garage wurden Koi unter "optimalen Wachstumsbedingungen" aufgezogen.
Die Pumpen mit gesamt 50 Wattt, Beleuchtung 20 Watt, Belüftung, UVC und in der Spitze bis zu 500 Watt Heizung schlugen sich in dem Verbrauch deutlich nieder. :shock
Die bis zu 100€/Monat in der Spitze sind zwar viel aber der Spass war auch sehr groß. 
So würde ich das sicher nicht mehr machen.

Am Teich laufen im Sommer 2 Pumpen. Die größere ist über eine Leistungsreglung gedimmt, da die Oase Aquamax schon viel bei Maximalleistung verbraucht.
Diese wird durch eine Rohrpumpe mit 100 Watt bei 16m³ Fördermenge ersetzt, gedimmt wird die dann auch.

Ein Luftheber ist schon mal Testweise gelaufen. Der ist vom Verbrauch deutlich günstiger, wenn die Parameter stimmen. 

UVC 30 Watt läuft nur 4-6 Wochen. Eine kleine Belüftung für den Filter läuft immer und im Hochsommer noch eine extra.
Im Winter ist nur eine kleine Pumpe in Betrieb.

Für den Sommer kommen dann pro Monat um die 20-25€ Stromkosten zusammen, im Winter deutlich weniger.

Den Verbrauch sollte man in Bezug auf das Teichvolumen und den Besatz sehen.


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

Hallo allerseits,
zuallererst möchte ich mich für meinen zu kurzen post entschuldigen, der zu einigen Irritationen geführt hat !
Wie schon richtig gestellt und nachgerechnet wurde, betreibe ich (auch gemäß Profil) eine 65W-Pumpe in der warmen Jahreszeit, die bis zu 10 m³/h fördern kann, bei mir bis zu 7 m³/h auch schafft.
In der restlichen Zeit ist mit etwa 14W eine 700l/h-Pumpe beschäftigt, die etwa die gute Hälfte an Leistung bringen sollte, zuzüglich einem 300W-Teichheizer (nur während der Kältephasen), der in einer der Filtertonnen steckt.
Ich habe erst für diesen thread meinen Jahresbedarf abgeschätzt, und war recht verblüfft ob des Ergebnisses (wenig Laufzeit für den Heizer = gleiche Kosten für die Pumpen in der Summe).


----------



## I.koi (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Strom verbraucht Ihr am Teich im Jahr?*

*Hallo*

Also mein Teich verbraucht derzeit 40 KW am Tag, da er beheizt wird. Hört sich viel an, ist es aber nicht da ich eine 65 KW PV Anlage auf meinem Haus und der Halle habe. 


Gruß

Stephan


----------

